
Java Rebel - On the fly class reloading - webdeveloper
http://vinaytechs.blogspot.com/2009/10/java-rebel-on-fly-class-reloading.html
======
stephen
I should stop being stubborn and try this--I've been holding out that Sun
would just add this to the JVM itself, but that seems fairly unlikely:

<http://bugs.sun.com/view_bug.do?bug_id=4910812>

Ironically, the IBM JVM has the best support for hot code replacement--you can
add methods without restarting, IIRC.

------
wallflower
FYI: To support the Scala community, ZeroTurnaround offers a a free licensed
version of the Scala version of Java Rebel with the Lift (Scala-based web
framework) installer.

<http://www.zeroturnaround.com/scala-license/>

------
authentic
I stopped after "JEE development, though challenging and exciting"

